# More Morris dancers than you could shake a stick at!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello all from C&CC site at (well near) West Runton between Cromer & Sheringham. We've had a superb week around N Norfolk, with 4 days at Sandringham (thanks Betty), and now here. We drove down to the Beach in the village this morning (no barrier, £1 to park all day with an uninterupted seaview) and walked the 2 miles along the shore to Sheringham to find they have their annual Potties Festival, where groups of Morris Dancers come from round the country and dance & drink at variious locations (mostly by pubs :wink: ) around the town. Having been brought up in Headinton Quarry in Oxford, we're well versed in such things as men waving hankies and hitting sticks together;Sheringahm is a lovely place for it, good ale, superb weather and after all that we got the train back & walked the short lane back down to the beach and drove back up the hill.

The C&CC site is stuck down a lane through some woods, and the CC site is next door, with convenient footpath & cycle access through it down to the village (unofficially of course!). If anyybody from MHF is here (didn't notice any stickers when walking around yesterday), come across & say hello - we're on pitch 29 (next door to the escape route via CC :lol: ) and are going to the wardens' barbecue this evening before heading home tomorrow.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I tried Morris dancing but fell off the bonnet :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> I tried Morris dancing but fell off the bonnet :lol:


 :roll:

plenty of nice boonets on the lady dancers in the groups. Never had ladies in the sides when I watched them years ago. Only big blokes with bells on their trousers :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Only big blokes with bells on their trousers _

Or indeed b*lls* in *their trousers!


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Bognormike,

Good to hear you are having a good time.

Lets hope that the team we both support do more than morris dancing this year and get promotion :roll: 

It would be nice if they could win the league as well 8O 

Dean


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Nowt like a bloke waving a big stick and then shaking his bells atcha!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Yeah am liking that picture greeni just not sure where the bells and hankies come in. Also them shorts look well tight!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am preferring all things german think lederhosen is way forward - gotta be tight leather so it squeaks as they move.

And the bells, the bells ..... ooops sorry slipped into quazi mode then. What is significance of them hankies is it in case they get all emotional?

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I bet the hankies is to prevent the chafing but they can only wave em as the shorts are too restricting. Am sure they must cut orf your circulation! Or possibly so they can have a good greet when they see how stoopit they look.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I see you baby shaking that ass .....!

Oooh quite fancy a big oompah band as well and they have hankies with their lederhosen too - perhaps they were all separated at birth?

Greenie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oi you two, stop hijacking my thread with your saturday night fantasies. :lol: :lol: 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Who? us? never! am mortally wounded! Carol has gone to put on her kinky boots and shorts she gonna send pics shortly want me to post any?

She asked can she put pigtails in hair and does she have to go commando again?

Greenie :wink:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

bognormike said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > I tried Morris dancing but fell off the bonnet :lol:
> ...


Our local group in Willaston is all female they are the Mockbeggar Ladies, I think they dance a form of Cotswold Morris,I only know this because my cousin is a head serang of the English Folk dance and Song Society.
Did you know that Morris is a coruption of Moorish and the original dance was probably brought back after th Crusades?


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Beware of chatting up lady morris dancers, most wear clogs or solid shoes as footwear, to take all the bells I guess, and their menfolk carry big lumps of wood!
Why are they called morris dancers? Note small m, not M as in car make.
There were a number in Winchester a few weeks ago.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*morris dance*

Aren't female morris dancers actually called clog dancers?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

on the Moorish connection, I had picked that up as well. We were talking to somebody connected to one of the groups, and one of them was invited to dance at a local school, but when the headmistress found out that the group they had invited had blacked up faces, the invitation was rescinded. PC rules! It may however have been just a story.... like gas attacks!!
The fact that they may have been dressed up as "moors" seems to have been missed in the indignation :roll:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Mike...
It was a brilliant weekend, glad you enjoyed the entertainment....

Did you watch the procession? If so did you notice a tall fellah being towed by a black lab [:lol:] 
...I was the one wearing the top hat and playing a melodeon... she, quite rightly, refuses to dress up :lol:

Great atmosphere and camaraderie amongst the dancers and musicians!

No lectric b ut showers etc and breakfast.... 10.50/night ..... and a free bus into town :wink:

Only one pub (actually a club) refused to let the dog in  :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Xgx - no sorry we missed the procession, but an excellent surprise for us, as we went into town for a quick pint & the market and didn't know it was on!! 

quite a good week for that because on Monday we had gone to Kings Lynn, (and actually parked in a special MH parking space - details to follow) and found that the local RAF base had freedom of the borough - parade & band on Tuesday MArket Square with local dignitaries and a flypast at 12:00 noon by 4 tornados. :wink:


----------

